# 5.25 round better driver than 5x7 oval?



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

I dont have any specific driver in mind...but is the general thought that 5.25 will be better driver than oval 5x7? 

I need to know before I go and change my 5x7's ....

I know 6.5 is better but thats not what I am asking....

thanks


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

From what i've read and seen (high speed video of a 6x9) YES a round will be better than and oval... 

I can't remember where I saw the video, but the cone was flapping around like a bird...


----------



## mvw2 (Oct 2, 2005)

Yeah, but all cones flex to some degree.

The biggest issue is that you will not find very many good quality oval drivers out there. Most people have sort of shunned the non-round for no tremendously credible reason other than manufacturers not putting much effort/quality into them as they do with the round, component sets. It's not the shape specifically. It's what the manufacturers do with that shape. In this sense, you just don't find many good designs. Pretty much all will be coaxial and all using very basic crossovers. The cone, the motor, the pairing with X tweeter or Y midrange + X tweeter (2-way, 3-way, 4-way, etc.), are not all geared for the utmost quality in sound. Coaxials are a good design actually. Point source or near point source is nice, but you're just not going to find tremendously good examples out there, unfortunately.

In the old days, coaxials were dominant. Manufacturers made some nice examples that performed well. Today, sound quality "can only be components," and if that's what the people want and what the manufacturers make. I think it's a rather overlooked and untapped market these days. I think manufacturers can make some very good oval, coaxial or oval, component sets. However, it might be hard trying to sell them to customers that think components are the only way to go. Heck, if I could find a very good 6x9 3-way coaxial, I'd run it, but it doesn't exist.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

ok...well...to be honest my Polk 5x7 coaxials jam pretty good...but I picked up a set of those Kicker 5.25 comps from Crutchfield for $59 including mounting adapters so even if I sell the kickers, I can pick up some good 5.25 comps. I know 6.5 would be better but I am in the middle ot too much crap to start a major install....wife is a raging hormonal nightmare..


----------



## Infinity (Jun 28, 2005)

mvw2 said:


> Yeah, but all cones flex to some degree.
> 
> The biggest issue is that you will not find very many good quality oval drivers out there. Most people have sort of shunned the non-round for no tremendously credible reason other than manufacturers not putting much effort/quality into them as they do with the round, component sets. It's not the shape specifically. It's what the manufacturers do with that shape. In this sense, you just don't find many good designs. Pretty much all will be coaxial and all using very basic crossovers. The cone, the motor, the pairing with X tweeter or Y midrange + X tweeter (2-way, 3-way, 4-way, etc.), are not all geared for the utmost quality in sound. Coaxials are a good design actually. Point source or near point source is nice, but you're just not going to find tremendously good examples out there, unfortunately.
> 
> In the old days, coaxials were dominant. Manufacturers made some nice examples that performed well. Today, sound quality "can only be components," and if that's what the people want and what the manufacturers make. I think it's a rather overlooked and untapped market these days. I think manufacturers can make some very good oval, coaxial or oval, component sets. However, it might be hard trying to sell them to customers that think components are the only way to go. Heck, if I could find a very good 6x9 3-way coaxial, I'd run it, but it doesn't exist.


I agree wholeheartedly. If I could run the old Aria point source 8's, I would do so. They ****ing rocked.

//heads off to search e-bay//


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Well if it's overall bass response you're after a 5 x 7 has more cone area than standard 5.25" round.

It depends what company makes the speaker.

If it's the new ID XS oval I would say yes.....other than those I say nay.


----------



## Greg_Canada (May 15, 2007)

mvw2 said:


> Yeah, but all cones flex to some degree.
> 
> The biggest issue is that you will not find very many good quality oval drivers out there. Most people have sort of shunned the non-round for no tremendously credible reason other than manufacturers not putting much effort/quality into them as they do with the round, component sets. It's not the shape specifically. It's what the manufacturers do with that shape. In this sense, you just don't find many good designs. Pretty much all will be coaxial and all using very basic crossovers. The cone, the motor, the pairing with X tweeter or Y midrange + X tweeter (2-way, 3-way, 4-way, etc.), are not all geared for the utmost quality in sound. Coaxials are a good design actually. Point source or near point source is nice, but you're just not going to find tremendously good examples out there, unfortunately.
> 
> In the old days, coaxials were dominant. Manufacturers made some nice examples that performed well. Today, sound quality "can only be components," and if that's what the people want and what the manufacturers make. I think it's a rather overlooked and untapped market these days. I think manufacturers can make some very good oval, coaxial or oval, component sets. However, it might be hard trying to sell them to customers that think components are the only way to go. Heck, if I could find a very good 6x9 3-way coaxial, I'd run it, but it doesn't exist.


my bud's got some polk momo 6x9 components.. theyre kinda odd, i dont particuarily like them but for rear fill theyre ok (not a sq set up)... first 6x9 components ive ever seen, however... definately pretty rare..


----------



## ~thematt~ (Sep 14, 2007)

Just because they're not round, doesnt mean they arent good. 

There are a few manufacturers that produce good quality abnormally shaped speakers. 

Biggest benefit, besides cone area, is the lack of a single distinct breakup node and the array effect when it comes to beaming (difference in the horizontal to the vertical)


----------



## ca90ss (Jul 2, 2005)

mvw2 said:


> Heck, if I could find a very good 6x9 3-way coaxial, I'd run it, but it doesn't exist.



Not a 3-way but definitely one of the better 6x9's made
http://cgi.ebay.com/6X9-KEF-CAR-AUDIO-SYSTEM-W-CROSSOVERS-PAID-450_W0QQitemZ260222954791QQihZ016QQcategoryZ14942QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em118Q2el1247

Infinity 3-way with Emit tweeter
http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-INFINITY-693-Kappa-MK-II-Loud-Speakers-EMIT_W0QQitemZ280208556483QQihZ018QQcategoryZ14942QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------

